# Was für Schuhe tragt ihr beim fahren...



## Mobbeldipoppel (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute, wollte mal wissen was ihr so für schuhe beim fahren tragt... brauche nämlich unbedingt mal wieder neue, wenn möglich bitte mit bild posten...

anfang:

Nike mavrk 6.0 gr. 38


----------



## street (3. Dezember 2007)

Etnies!!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CK-Atlantic (3. Dezember 2007)

orchid, fallen, vans. funzt alles wunderbar.


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

etnies und vans


----------



## SeeeB (3. Dezember 2007)

Etnies^^


----------



## King Jens one (3. Dezember 2007)

schön blöd seid ihr! Ich fahr 20,-Victory Schuhe vom Deichmann und trage dazu ne 8,-KiK Hose! Falls mal was kaputt geht ärgert mach sich nicht so dolle! Die Deichmannschuhe sind auch empfehlenswert haben ne ordentlich weiche Sohle!


----------



## SeeeB (3. Dezember 2007)

hat aber nich so viel style 
ne spaß hab nur grad keine andan schuhe 
da und dann haltn halt die her xD


----------



## man1x (3. Dezember 2007)

vans - super grip (zumindest bei old skool un so, meine meinung) aber scheiß haltbarkeit
dvs - genau so guter grip außer wenns nass wird und haltbarkeit is auch janz jut
orchid (vandever) - viel zu hart, grip ok un haltbarkeit nja, der schuh taugt mir einfach nich^^


----------



## Kompostman (3. Dezember 2007)

Lowa Renegade II GTX mid TF Men

Schön leicht und dabei sind die Knöchel geschützt. Super Grip auf Fels und Pedalen.


----------



## derFisch (3. Dezember 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> schön blöd seid ihr! Ich fahr 20,-Victory Schuhe vom Deichmann



dito. Oder halt alte ausgemusterte. Ich geb keine 60 für Schuhe aus, die ich dann sowieso nur kaputtmach.


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

einmal auf den geschmack von skate schuhe gekommen lassen sie einen halt nicht mehr los. ich hab auch ne hose vom c&a und was war einmal gefahren zack kaputt,etz fahr ich mit ner teurern seit zwei jahren und die hat nix. qualität hat halt seinen preis.aber jeder wie er will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (3. Dezember 2007)

ich nehm die schuhe die gerade auffindbar sind. am liebsten hab ich aber diese nike skateschuhe. die haben gute dämpfung und halten eigentlich relativ lange. vans zieh ich nichtmehr zum fahren an. die gehen so schnell kaputt, da kannste zuschauen.


----------



## Bampedi (3. Dezember 2007)

die obligatorische sqin(40 euronen) und adidas gazelle/nike irgendwas aus der 6.0 reihe oder dunks


----------



## CK-Atlantic (3. Dezember 2007)

also ich weiß net was ihr mit euren schuhen macht, aber meine orchid sin jetzt seit 2 jahren im einsatz un so allmählich am ende, reicht mir vollkommen. Beim Skaten sin die Schuhe nach nem halben Jahr kaputt. Vans halten bei mir auch, nur find ich da die Sohle fast zu weich. Atm fahr ich meine Fallen, ham auch super grip, über haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen, sind noch nicht so lange im Einsatz. Meine nächsten Schuhe zum biken werden wohl wieder Orchid sein, bin ich super zufrieden damit. Oder vlt auch mal Lotek austesten.


----------



## Prunni (3. Dezember 2007)

Lotek Nightwolf beste Schuh den ich bisher hatte. Etnies haben nie lange gehalten.


----------



## vitag (3. Dezember 2007)

Orchid Hex - fahr die jetzt schon knapp 1 1/2 Jahre und bin sehr zufrieden. Also bei mir halten die wunderbar, hab super Grip und sehen obendrein noch gut aus. Will keine anderen (Aldi Treter etc.) mehr fahren.


----------



## Son (3. Dezember 2007)

lotek troop oder wie die heißen, manchmal auch die nightwolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomAss91 (3. Dezember 2007)

DC pure


----------



## Pesling (3. Dezember 2007)

Fahr schon seit 2 Jahren Lotek:






Obwohl ich früher Vans Fan war, muss ich sagen "an Lotek kommen die einfach net dran". Halten tun sie über ein Jahr, länger als Vans bei mir.




King Jens one schrieb:


> schön blöd seid ihr! Ich fahr 20,-Victory Schuhe vom Deichmann und trage dazu ne 8,-KiK Hose! Falls mal was kaputt geht ärgert mach sich nicht so dolle! Die Deichmannschuhe sind auch empfehlenswert haben ne ordentlich weiche Sohle!



Den Fehler hab ich auch mal gemacht, nach 2 Wochen:


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Dezember 2007)

die gehn doch noch voll klar
ich fahr auch mit 20â¬ kangaroo, hÃ¤lt und halt grip


----------



## Funghi (3. Dezember 2007)

hm, ich nehm dafür immer irgendwelche Nachbauten vom grossen D... halten auch meist 1 Jahr oder länger! Und bei dem Preis echt gut...


----------



## street (3. Dezember 2007)

hmm ich hab nichts gegen billige schuhe soll jeder damit fahren womit e ram besten klar kommt aber meinen etnies halten supe rund sidn sind zum fahren auch gut =P


----------



## Son (3. Dezember 2007)

schuhe gehören für mich zum "bmx lifestyle" oder wie man das nennen soll und da kauf ich mir keine deichmann treter sondern etwas das diesen "lifestyle"  wiederspiegelt

ach keine ahnung wie ichs sagen soll


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. Dezember 2007)

Vans fand ich eigentlich immer ganz gut, Lotek find ich aber unschlagbar.
Adio hab ich auch einige aber zum radfahren nur Lotek..


----------



## Funghi (3. Dezember 2007)

Son schrieb:


> schuhe gehören für mich zum "bmx lifestyle" oder wie man das nennen soll und da kauf ich mir keine deichmann treter sondern etwas das diesen "lifestyle"  wiederspiegelt
> 
> ach keine ahnung wie ichs sagen soll



ich fahr ja auch kein bmx...

Außerdem spiegelt das meine Brieftasche wieder  Ich hät irgendwie nen Problem mit 80 Schuhen zu fahrn...


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

also nagel neue schuhe zum radfahren tut eigentlich weh,außer man hat nen sponsor.


----------



## puma347 (4. Dezember 2007)

schwarz lotek delta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alÃ¶x (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich mein jeder kann ja anziehen was er will zum Radfahren. FÃ¼r mich sind Schuhe, wie Son schon erwÃ¤hnte, einfach Lebensart. Ich hab keine Lust auf 20â¬ Schuhe weil ich eine Modepuppe bin. Ganz einfach.

Vans zum Radfahren fand ich auch immer super toll dabei kÃ¶nnen die gar nichts. Die Orchids bekamen bei mir recht schnell eine glatte Sohle halten aber noch immer nach 2 Jahren - soviel zu Schuhe kaputt machen.

Lotek sind richtig gut aber kommen noch immer nicht an meine Adidas Superstar ran.

Ergo: Superstar als Kauftipp. Aber aus StilgrÃ¼nden bitte die Original und nicht Superstar 2.


----------



## RISE (4. Dezember 2007)

So, um hier auch noch meinen Senf dazuzugeben: die Superstars kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Meine halten seit mittlerweile 4 oder 5 Jahren, auch wenn ich sie in letzter Zeit zugunsten von Vans vernachlässige.


----------



## Molox (4. Dezember 2007)

barfuß fährt der echte mann


----------



## gmozi (4. Dezember 2007)

Mir doch egal, hauptsache die Schuhe haben Grip und sind im vorderen Bereich recht stabil. Dann schmerzen die Footjams auf Dauer nicht so


----------



## Bampedi (4. Dezember 2007)

> und sind im vorderen Bereich recht stabil. Dann schmerzen die Footjams auf Dauer nicht so



also vor kurzem war das noch kein kriterium..


----------



## gmozi (4. Dezember 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> also vor kurzem war das noch kein kriterium..



? Für Dich oder für mich oder wie?


----------



## Bampedi (4. Dezember 2007)

allgemein

footjams sind doch erst seit mitte 07 in mode.


----------



## gmozi (4. Dezember 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> allgemein
> 
> footjams sind doch erst *seit mitte 07 in mode*.



Mal ganz im Ernst, das haben wir vor gut 15 Jahren schon gemacht. Zwar nicht in dem Maß wie das heute gemacht wird, aber Fuß hinters VR um auf diesem zu stehen ... ja früher halt schon ;-)


----------



## Master_P (4. Dezember 2007)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Lotek find ich aber unschlagbar.
> aber zum radfahren nur Lotek..




lotek sind unbestritten die besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (4. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst, das haben wir vor gut 15 Jahren schon gemacht. Zwar nicht in dem Maß wie das heute gemacht wird, aber Fuß hinters VR um auf diesem zu stehen ... ja früher halt schon ;-)



mal ganz im ernst: das hat glaub ich jeder schon gemacht. aber bis vor kurzem wurde man doch belächelt mit dem move.

mittlerweile find ich ihn aber selbst sehr erotisierend.


----------



## gmozi (4. Dezember 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> mal ganz im ernst: das hat glaub ich jeder schon gemacht. aber bis vor kurzem wurde man doch belächelt mit dem move.
> 
> mittlerweile find ich ihn aber selbst sehr erotisierend.



*grins .. Ob da andere lächeln oder nicht ist mir ja wurscht 

Der macht halt einfach Spaß und ist One Handed oder gar No Handed auch nicht unbedingt leicht. ... Nun erst mal in Baumarkt


----------



## Bampedi (4. Dezember 2007)

ich hab nie gesagt dass der trick vom schwierigkeitsgrad her leicht ist!!


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst, das haben wir vor gut 15 Jahren schon gemacht. Zwar nicht in dem Maß wie das heute gemacht wird, aber Fuß hinters VR um auf diesem zu stehen ... ja früher halt schon ;-)



da hast du recht,wenn man sich ein props aus den anfängen der 90er anschaut ist eigentlich schon fast alles da gewesen.zwar nicht so hoch und hart wie etz aber es war da. mat hofman hat ja auch schon mit anfang 20 ne dreier whipe gemacht


----------



## dirtjan (5. Dezember 2007)

derzeit osiris oder iwe man die schreibt naja einmal und nei wieder sind mir 2 wochen aufgerissen wo der schuh auf die sohle geklebt wird aber grip ist echt super aber bald müssen meine loteks herhalten weil die osiris machen net mehr lang mit. bin davor die lotek brooklyn gefahren haben bei mir nen 3/4 jahr gehalten fand ich perfekt grade als brakeless fahrer mal schaun wie lang die throwback mitmachen.

grüße


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (6. Dezember 2007)

cool, das der thread nicht sofort gelöscht wurde...

ich bekomme jetzt meine sykum, hammer teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (6. Dezember 2007)

meine güte sind die bunt^^


----------



## alöx (6. Dezember 2007)

Bunt? Kennst du ProKeds?






Die sind übrigens für Jungens... haha krasse Schuhe.


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2007)

Da wär mir persönlich zu wenig pink dran.


----------



## Hertener (6. Dezember 2007)

cool ^^


----------



## terrible (6. Dezember 2007)

also am besten find ich immer noch die ersten mike vallely(kein ahnung wie man den schreibt) von etnies.aber die gibt es ja nicht mehr ,oder weiß einer wo es noch welche gibt?


----------



## hako1800 (10. Dezember 2007)

Das sind meine


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hab die circa 208, oda so. sind ganz gut vom grip her und so...bloß meine pedals sind mist, pins sind fast weg, zum glück gibts bald neue.


----------



## Spezialistz (17. Dezember 2007)

vans und haltbarkeit ist so ne sache. hab 2 paar no skool. ein paar löst sich so halb auf und wird fast nur mit sekundenkleber zusammengehalten, das andere paar ist nur 2 monate jünger, wird deutlich öfter gefahren und hält. bei den vans tnt2 reißen meine pedale die stuktur aus der sohle. an ein paar stellen sind die blank, 1cm weiter noch top. und die vans rowley xl2 wären eigendlich die perfekten schuhe, wenn die die sohle der no skool hätten. die xl2 sind super leicht, aber die sohle ist zu weich. kann mir garnicht vorstellen, wie leute damit skaten..
adidas gazelle eigenen sich 0 zum fahren. sobald es etwas nass ist, ist der grip komplett weg. aber mit solchen schuhen fährt man ja auch nicht. genauso, wie ich meine chucks nicht aufm fahrrad vergewaltige.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2007)

Sind die Sohlen von FiveTen nicht etwas hart fürs BMXen? Mir ist es zB. beim trialen lieber, wenn sich der Fuß etwas ums Pedal wickeln kann.
Zur Frage selbst: Deichman: Selbst meine erste Wahl und völlig ausreichend. Füße tun nach einigen harten Landungen aber weh.
Wanderschuhe: Gut, aber der Fuß kann sich nicht richtig aufm Pedal festklammern.
Optimal aber zu teuer und schade ums sie beim Biken zu zerfetzen: Meine Ecco Sportschuh/Halbschuhmischung. Super Grip und eine Sohle die die perfekte Härte hat. Alledings ist mir auch ziemlich egal wie ich aussehe, solange es mir gefällt.


----------



## derFisch (17. Dezember 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> S
> Zur Frage selbst: Deichman: Selbst meine erste Wahl und völlig ausreichend. Füße tun nach einigen harten Landungen aber weh.


Leider. Bin mittlerweile auch wieder von den Dingern weg. Das fehlende Fussbett und die brettharte Sohle haben mir 2 Wochen Humpeln beschert. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (20. Dezember 2007)

nein spass xD

iwelche noname schwarz-orangenen, tun aber ihren zweck ;D


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (20. Dezember 2007)

nike schuhe wird ich nicht zum fahren empfehlen


----------



## Bampedi (20. Dezember 2007)

also ich würde nike schuhe zum fahren empfehlen


----------



## MasterOfBMX (20. Dezember 2007)

die orchid ausm sonderangebot bei parano..


----------



## Spezialistz (20. Dezember 2007)

haste mal geguckt was es da für größen gibt? entweder <40 oder >45.

hatte vorhin noch die nike 6.0 mavrk in der hand. aber nur in mid. naja...erstma wieder zurückgestellt. wenn, dann in low.


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (20. Dezember 2007)

welche nike schuhe den ? Ich hab mir welche gekauft und die solle ist wie wackelpudding gegenüber adidas .


----------



## Olem (26. Dezember 2007)

Lake Stations


----------



## Olem (26. Dezember 2007)

http://www.dooyoo.de/sportschuhe/lake-bmx-schuh-lake-stations/


----------



## dh-biker (22. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich kann euch auf jedenfall die Schuhe von Sykum empehlen. Besonder der Stealth mit Knöchelschutz ist der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (22. Februar 2008)

Vans TNT


----------



## Stirni (22. Februar 2008)

Emerica Herman


----------



## Pulle666 (22. Februar 2008)

lotek


----------



## Son (22. Februar 2008)

Pulle666 schrieb:


> lotek



und nichts anderes!


----------



## .nOx (22. Februar 2008)

werde ich auch bald probieren, was fahrt ihr da denn so?
Ich wollte mir die nightwolf holen


----------



## Son (22. Februar 2008)

top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (23. Februar 2008)

äh disse hohen da,so mit grün und so


----------



## ChrisStoff (23. Februar 2008)

fahre sowohl die Throwback als auch die Nightwolf   ,
beide haben super grip und einen guten schutz für die knöchel zwecks umknicken oder so....


----------



## chrische (23. Februar 2008)

Jo Lotek sind gut ich habe zur Zeit die Delta und kann die nur empfehlen!


----------



## scott yz0 (23. Februar 2008)

niemals victory! wenndann nur für fahrer mit 2 bremsen... n paar footjams und meine waren vorn durch.. dann war ich mit den schuhen testweise nen tag brakeless unterwegs.. nach 2 stunden fahren sohle durch!


----------



## Stirni (23. Februar 2008)

sind die Lotek Troop auch zu gebrauchen?
oder lieber die andern?


----------



## L_AIR (23. Februar 2008)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> niemals victory! wenndann nur für fahrer mit 2 bremsen... n paar footjams und meine waren vorn durch.. dann war ich mit den schuhen testweise nen tag brakeless unterwegs.. nach 2 stunden fahren sohle durch!



also meine haben jetzt schon garantiert >100 footjams erlitten und sehen noch aus wie neu ^^


----------



## Bampedi (23. Februar 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> Vans TNT



2.

die in weiß und ich würde nie wieder andere tragen.


----------



## scott yz0 (23. Februar 2008)

hm hatt i wohl pech mit meinen.. hatte da bisher 2 paar victory skatelatschen und die warn beide schnell hin.. naja aber victory hat sich eh erledigt seit ich in keine 46er mehr pass ^^


----------



## Son (24. Februar 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> sind die Lotek Troop auch zu gebrauchen?
> oder lieber die andern?



jau, ich fahr die bestimmt schon 1 jahr und die halten immernoch!


----------



## K3KZ (1. März 2008)

vans bastien salabanzi



in weiß xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (1. März 2008)

ey die gibts noch?
sind das neue oder alte? wo haste die her?


----------



## K3KZ (1. März 2008)

nee,die gibts glaub nimmer,ich hab sie jedenfalls nirgendwo mehr gesehn....
die hab ich quasi geerbt und seitdem beim radfahren an,weil die sind halt mal echt enddgeil!
greez


----------



## Flowpen (2. März 2008)

Ist wer mal die neuen Nikes gefahren und kann sagen was die so taugen?


----------



## Spezialistz (2. März 2008)

kumpel fährt die 6.0 mvrk und findet die geil..besorg ich mir auch noch, wenn ich die mal in ner gescheiten farbe finde .


----------



## CDRacer (2. März 2008)

Ich fahre die Mogan und bin ziemlich zufrieden, sie fahren sich super angenehm, weil sie eher leichter sind als die meisten anderen Skateschuhe und die Sohle recht dünn ist, dadurch hat man einen sehr angenehmen Stand auf dem Pedal. Der Grip ist recht hoch, aber sie nutzen sich auch eher schnell ab, aber ein halbes Jahr oder so halten die Sohlen schon locker durch ohne zu große Löcher zu bekommen.


----------



## Lammbock. (2. März 2008)

ich fahr meine Adio Hamilton seit nem halben jahr breakless bin suoi zufrieden


----------



## Domas (2. März 2008)

nike airmax 2. halten fast ein leben lang. unfassbar!


----------



## lennarth (3. März 2008)

Deichmann Noname halten keine zwei wochen.Unfassbar!
Ich glaub die nächsten Radschuhe werden doch teure.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (3. März 2008)

Naja Schuhe mit dünner Sohle fahren sich auf Dauer *******. Da krieg ich dann nach längeren Fahren schmerzen an der Fußsohle.

Zurzeit fahre ich abwechselnd mit 2 paar Circa Skateschuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## authors (23. März 2008)

eindeutig....lakai caroll 4 .....derbe geile sole schöna grip und die dinga halten wie sau....krassester skit ever.....ready to destroy!!!


----------



## dirtin (28. März 2008)

ich trag die etnis arto die haben perfenkten grip auf pedalen.


----------



## dirtin (28. März 2008)




----------



## Lizard.King (28. März 2008)

halten jetzt schon seit fast nem jahr und haben nur ca 30â¬ gekostet. eigetnlich fast wie neu bis auf den geruch


----------



## Khakiflame (28. März 2008)

hiho,
ich fahre mit den guten alten Airwalk Vic´s, da baumeln wenigstens keine schnürsenkel im weg oder der kette rum


----------



## paule_p2 (28. März 2008)

dafür sind sie auch ziemlich hässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (28. März 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> dafür sind sie auch ziemlich hässlich.



liegt im auge des betrachters...


----------



## Hertener (7. April 2008)

Herr gmozi trägt VANS:


----------



## Agent Schmidt (7. April 2008)

Emerica Francis






Super Grip und das der Schuh bissl höher is, is eh immer von Vorteil...
Halt jetzt shcon lang genug XD


----------



## gmozi (8. April 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Herr gmozi trägt VANS:



lol ... wer hätte es gedacht ;-)

Halten aber auch schon ne ganze Weile und gegen Geruch gibt es diverse Mittel.


----------



## Schmunsie (8. April 2008)

nike duke low =)


----------



## King Jens one (8. April 2008)

Victory schuhe von Deichmann kosten nur 19,90 sehen recht coool aus und haben optimalen Grip auf dem Pedal und halten relativ lang (ca. 3-4Monate)


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. April 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Emerica Francis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bevorzuge generell nur noch Cab´s. egal ob radfahren oder skaten. gibt da ganz tolle von Element


----------



## KingsCrown (9. April 2008)

Adio. Bin aber auch schon Etnies, Vans und Emerica gefahren.

Die Adio halten schon recht lange nun ähnlich wie die Vans. In den Emerica hatte man mehr Gefühl für die Pedale, aber die gingen schnell kaputt.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (9. April 2008)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> bevorzuge generell nur noch Cab´s. egal ob radfahren oder skaten. gibt da ganz tolle von Element



ja cabs gfalln mir grade auch viel mehr als andre...
auchw eil amn da n besseren halt hat und so aussehen und so XD


----------



## Son (9. April 2008)

immernoch lotek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (9. April 2008)

wollte mir die lotek nightwolf gestern bestellen, überall ausverkauft


----------



## Son (9. April 2008)

haha


----------



## .nOx (9. April 2008)

echt die gibt es nirgends mehr...aber in 4 wochen kommen die neuen, mal sehen wie die sind. kommen leider nur in blau und rot


----------



## puma347 (26. April 2008)

immernoch die delta lotek,sind nach wie vor wie neu


----------



## lennarth (26. April 2008)

orchid break...sohle ist ziehmlich hart,verarbeitung top und so.


----------



## Ch4rMiN (3. Mai 2008)

kurz OT: meine scheiß vans sind endlich kaputt  
nur kann ich mich net zwischen lotek,nike und orchid entscheiden ?  hat die irgendwer mal verglichen beim fahren ?


----------



## Hertener (3. Mai 2008)

Yo, nee, habe seit ein paar Wochen ROOS.
Kann mich nicht beklagen. Doppelt so teuer wie der Victory-Shit und mindestens doppelt so lange haltbar. Leider steht die Bequemlichkeit den Airwalks etwas nach. Aber bei Deichmann gibt's Gel-Pads für den Fersenbereich. Die machen glücklich.


----------



## chrische (3. Mai 2008)

> nur kann ich mich net zwischen lotek,nike und orchid entscheiden ? hat die irgendwer mal verglichen beim fahren ?



Ich hab Nike´s und Lotek´s. Finde die Lotek aber wesentlich besser zum fahren als die Nike. Orchid sind alle hässlich.


----------



## Ch4rMiN (3. Mai 2008)

welche loteks haste denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (3. Mai 2008)

Ohh Sorry hab ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben das sind die Delta´s in Schwarz grau rot. Muss echt sagen die halten wirklich was die Sohle sieht aus wie am ersten tag und das obwohl ich sie nun schon fast 3 Monate fahre.


----------



## scary.master (3. Mai 2008)

hako1800 schrieb:


> Das sind meine



und wie sind die bomberschuhe ? hab mir jetz auch welche bestellt hoffe nur die passen und sind von der qualität ok sonst gehen se gleich wieder zurück für 100 müssen die schon was taugen.


----------



## __LiveToRide (7. Mai 2008)

Ich schwör uf Slip-Ons, Nike und Vans!


----------



## DxtremeX (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe zum fahren schwarze-weiße Airwalks, die bis jetzt alles aushielten und wie neu aussehen, kann sie euch nur empfehlen!


----------



## Hertener (22. Mai 2008)

Und noch einmal ein Paar ROOS. Diesmal in 43, weil Sommer ist und die dicken Socken im Schrank bleiben.


----------



## scary.master (24. Mai 2008)

ich fahr jetz auch die bomber schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (24. Mai 2008)

odesse cubes

sind schon net schlecht. sohle schön hart zum brakless fahren


----------



## antistyle (24. Mai 2008)

zoo york truls, schön dicke sohle^^


----------



## Ch4rMiN (26. Mai 2008)

Lotek Nightwolf 08


----------



## vollepullebmx (14. Juni 2008)

die sind ok angenehm zu Tragen und gute Sohle werde ich mir wieder holen wenn es die bis dahin noch gibt


----------

